# فرصة لاول مرة فى مصر كوسات فى الالياف الضوئية بشهادة امريكية وعلى احدث الاجهزة



## Tamer Galal (25 فبراير 2010)

فرصة لدراسة الالياف الضوئية فى مصر
لاول مرة فى مصر كورسات فى الالياف الضوئية بشهادة امريكية وعلى احدث الاجهزة العالمية
تنقسم الدورات الى :-
1- دورة فى لحام كوابل الالياف الضوئية (اللحمات الميكانيكية والكهربية)
2- نظام قياس الالياف الضوئية
3- الكونيكتور ونظام توصيل الالياف للمنازل
شركة : FiberME
www.fiberme.net


----------



## softwaren (23 مارس 2010)

ممكن لو سمحت التوضيح طريقة التسجيل والفتره الدراسه والرسوم


----------



## اسامةطايل (12 أبريل 2010)

ممكن اسعار الدورة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## بدر الشمري (12 أبريل 2010)

*استفسار عن رسووووووووم الكورس*

ممكن أخي العزيز كم راح تكوووووووون 
رسوووووم الكورس وفي اي معهد راح تقااااام الكورسات 
وهل فيه تخصص في نظام تراسل الالياف البصرية
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_eid11 (13 أبريل 2010)

ممكن نعرف كيفية التسجيل والاسعار
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engineer_m2000 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف ثمن الدورة وهل يود جهاز otdr


----------



## amira1111 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*استفسار فى الالياف الضوئية ؟*

من فضلكم اخوانى ماهو waveguide dispersion ? مالفرق بين material dispersion &waveguide dispersion?


----------

